# First post... Too bad its a bad one..



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

thats totally not repairable and looks doubtful that it was cause by just doing a nose press


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> thats totally not repairable and looks doubtful that it was cause by just doing a nose press


Well I'm not lying about it, if i was gonna lie id say i was doing a backside rodeo or something impressive haha. I was leaning too far up front and once it started to go over i flailed for a second, board turned into a spring, popped me up and i head the crack, it was terrible. just hoping i don't have to by my cousin a new board


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

May not be impact damage, that could be a defect. The "pro tip" can crack there, only if it went through to the core. Impact damage maybe, but you will need to deal with Burton...not your shop. Call up rider services and explain.

Did it go all the through the core and is the base cracked too? If only the top sheet.........

Sometimes JUST the top sheet cracks, and you can sand it down, then epoxy it and it is as good as new. (been there done that a few times with a few different boards).


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> May not be impact damage, that could be a defect. The "pro tip" can crack there, only if it went through to the core. Impact damage maybe, but you will need to deal with Burton...not your shop. Call up rider services and explain.
> 
> Did it go all the through the core and is the base cracked too? If only the top sheet.........
> 
> ...


I've been dealing with both but the board is at the shop so I will probably go pick it up today and deal with it myself. I haven't taken any wax off but from what I can tell, the base is intact. I believe the core is broken as far as the top layer is.. as the nose will fold on that line with force but not past it. I'm hoping to god Burton warrantees it


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

KSKENE said:


> I've been dealing with both but the board is at the shop so I will probably go pick it up today and deal with it myself. I haven't taken any wax off but from what I can tell, the base is intact. I believe the core is broken as far as the top layer is.. as the nose will fold on that line with force but not past it. I'm hoping to god Burton warrantees it


The nose or tail will fold up, even without a crack FYI. that is besides the point. If no base damage, you are almost certain a claim, unless there is edge damage too....then you are fucked, read on.

You have to be sure the core is broken though. You can see and confirm by looking at the side-wall near the crack. you will easily be able to see if it went into the core. The pro-tip section is really easy to see, even look on the other side first to compare. I have seen many with a warranty claim with that exact damage, but 0% of edge damage. If you have any edge damage, you are out of luck. Edge damage will = impact damage.

I have had two that only the top sheet was cracked, a defect in itself, but a super easy repair....like braindead dumb easy and no need to waste shipping money or time.

edit, if the shop will ship it, save some money.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

That looks EXACTLY like what happened to my "sierra crew" snowboard i was riding last year(which is just a 2008 burton custom with a different design). I never had one particular impact that caused it, it cracked small and spread over time. I think these burton boards are total pieces of shit.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ShredTaos said:


> That looks EXACTLY like what happened to my "sierra crew" snowboard i was riding last year(which is just a 2008 burton custom with a different design). I never had one particular impact that caused it, it cracked small and spread over time. I think these burton boards are total pieces of shit.


bullshit.

So you cracked it, it spread over time because you did not maintain it, and now it is a piece of shit? Stupid Sierratard.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> bullshit.
> 
> So you cracked it, it spread over time because you did not maintain it, and now it is a piece of shit? Stupid Sierratard.


Sierratard? The top sheet cracked within a week of having the board. I teach snowboarding and having people roll over my topsheet is common, out of all the boards I've had never has one been permanently damaged (other than visual damage) this way. Actually the damage started at as purely a scratch and a little chip out of the topsheet near the edge. This is what started the crack I'm almost certain. I epoxied it, which I guess you could call a "repair", although it did hold temporarily. It actually cracked on the OTHER side of the tip as well shortly after that (where there was NO topsheet damage yet). Then the cracks basically came together in the middle. Oh, also - the topsheet where the bindings bolt on cracked, and actually started lifting up there too, which is very fucking dangerous. I never directly hit any particular thing to cause any of this damage, it actually all happened over time throughout the season. Don't get me wrong, i hit rocks, logs under the snow, etc plenty of times(as I do with all of my boards, i ride the shit out of them until they break), but none of my other boards have failed in this fashon, never until I owned this board have I thought "wow they should really make these topsheets tougher".

I bought that board last year when they were selling them for 75% off, and got it for 140 bucks or so. I still consider it a good deal, but make no mistakes - it's the biggest piece of shit board I've had yet(Material wise, It actually rode great and was well worth what I paid for it.) I've owned many snowboards, i'm not some noob blowing shit out my ass. I always blamed it on the sierra remaking of this board, but seeing his topsheet cracked in the same spot, and with his story sounding similar to mine(no major impact causing it), I believe the guy. I'll get some pics for this thread even, give me some time.

So maybe calling it a complete piece of shit is an overreaction, because its not entirely true. I got almost a whole season out of it(probably got 70 days on it, which is easily more than I expected for that cheap board), and it rode well the whole time. And I really don't expect more than a season out of a board before I retire it, so that's not the issue either. It's just the way it failed is obviously due to poor materials used on the topsheet.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ShredTaos said:


> Sierratard? The top sheet cracked within a week of having the board. I teach snowboarding and having people roll over my topsheet is common, this board obviously had a very weak topsheet. This is what cracked this particular board, or at least started the crack. I epoxied it, which I guess you could call a "repair", although it did hold temporarily. It actually cracked on the OTHER side of the tip as well shortly after that. Then the cracks basically came together in the middle. Oh, also - the topsheet where the bindings bolt on cracked, and actually started lifting up there too, which is very fucking dangerous. I never directly hit any particular thing to cause any of this damage, it actually all happened over time throughout the season. Don't get me wrong, i hit rocks, logs under the snow, etc plenty of times(as I do with all of my boards, i ride the shit out of them until they break), but none of my other boards have failed in this fashon, or even remotely close to this.
> 
> I bought that board last year when they were selling them for 75% off, and got it for 140 bucks or so. I still consider it a good deal, but make no mistakes - it's the biggest piece of shit board I've had yet(and I've owned many snowboards, i'm not some noob blowing shit out my ass). I always blamed it on the sierra remaking of this board, but seeing his topsheet cracked in the same spot, and with his story sounding similar to mine(no major impact causing it), I believe the guy. I'll get some pics for this thread even, give me some time.


Thats cool, those cracked top sheets suck, and vibes. The epoxy should get sanded down, blend it into the surrounding top sheet, when you fix the top sheet.

sorry for the 'tard jab, it is annoying when Burton will easily replace these defects, that people still bitch. They moved production out of canada and some of the Austrian factories for this and channel defects.


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> The nose or tail will fold up, even without a crack FYI. that is besides the point. If no base damage, you are almost certain a claim, unless there is edge damage too....then you are fucked, read on.
> 
> You have to be sure the core is broken though. You can see and confirm by looking at the side-wall near the crack. you will easily be able to see if it went into the core. The pro-tip section is really easy to see, even look on the other side first to compare. I have seen many with a warranty claim with that exact damage, but 0% of edge damage. If you have any edge damage, you are out of luck. Edge damage will = impact damage.
> 
> ...


From what i saw, there was NO edge damage, but idk what you would consider damage.. when the nose cracked, it obviously bent so the metal edge has a little bend it in, but that is simply from flex id assume.. its not broken, chipped or split at all. I'll support and continue with burton if they cover this, if not, its complete bullshit IMO. Obviously a great company because of the name they have made for themselves, but this board should not of broken like this..


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

KSKENE said:


> From what i saw, there was NO edge damage, but idk what you would consider damage.. when the nose cracked, it obviously bent so the metal edge has a little bend it in, but that is simply from flex id assume.. its not broken, chipped or split at all. I'll support and continue with burton if they cover this, if not, its complete bullshit IMO. Obviously a great company because of the name they have made for themselves, but this board should not of broken like this..


I would like to see the photo of the edge. But if it is bent, then send it back asap, tell them exactly how it happened, and it should be fine. Don't be another pissed of person expecting something either, remember, you are the 1%. (ok, maybe 4% failure rate, but who is counting outside this forum?)

edit, don't talk about the edge to them. If there is no impact damage, there is no impact damage. Buttering should be covered LOL!!


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> I would like to see the photo of the edge. But if it is bent, then send it back asap, tell them exactly how it happened, and it should be fine. Don't be another pissed of person expecting something either, remember, you are the 1%. (ok, maybe 4% failure rate, but who is counting outside this forum?)
> 
> edit, don't talk about the edge to them. If there is no impact damage, there is no impact damage. Buttering should be covered LOL!!


hahaha nice occupy reference, I'm not pissed off or expecting anything. I just want to know if i gotta fork out $550 to buy my cousin a new board haha. Im having photos sent to them today and will hopefully find out soon!


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

KSKENE said:


> From what i saw, there was NO edge damage, but idk what you would consider damage.. when the nose cracked, it obviously bent so the metal edge has a little bend it in, but that is simply from flex id assume.. its not broken, chipped or split at all. I'll support and continue with burton if they cover this, if not, its complete bullshit IMO. Obviously a great company because of the name they have made for themselves, but this board should not of broken like this..


That is how mine is as well, the edge is kind of "bent" due to the topsheet itself bending after cracking, however if you look at the edge/base of the board it is obvious that it's not impact damage.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Thats cool, those cracked top sheets suck, and vibes. The epoxy should get sanded down, blend it into the surrounding top sheet, when you fix the top sheet.
> 
> sorry for the 'tard jab, it is annoying when Burton will easily replace these defects, that people still bitch. They moved production out of canada and some of the Austrian factories for this and channel defects.


Lol, it's fine. I would never try to RMA the board because it was only a small cosmetic crack at first, and I'm no pussy - cosmetic shit doesn't bother me at the slightest. That cosmetic defect obviously evolved into something worse after tons of riding, which sucks - but i never felt ripped off or anything so no bitching here. If i had paid the 450.00 asking price of the board, then i would have been upset. However I still say it should not have failed in such a fashion, i really wish it hadn't so i could use it as a rock board.


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

Heres the photos, boards being sent in tomorrow and one of the guys at burton said it should be taken care of!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Thats cool, those cracked top sheets suck, and vibes. The epoxy should get sanded down, blend it into the surrounding top sheet, when you fix the top sheet.
> 
> sorry for the 'tard jab, it is annoying when Burton will easily replace these defects, that people still bitch. They moved production out of canada and some of the Austrian factories for this and channel defects.


Seriously so they thought China would do a better job with quality assurance that Canada or Austria?!?!?!?!?

what a crock of shit Burton how about you check your cheap materiel sourcing before blaming regional employees?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ShredTaos said:


> Sierratard? The top sheet cracked within a week of having the board. I teach snowboarding and having people roll over my topsheet is common, out of all the boards I've had never has one been permanently damaged (other than visual damage) this way. Actually the damage started at as purely a scratch and a little chip out of the topsheet near the edge. This is what started the crack I'm almost certain. I epoxied it, which I guess you could call a "repair", although it did hold temporarily. It actually cracked on the OTHER side of the tip as well shortly after that (where there was NO topsheet damage yet). Then the cracks basically came together in the middle. Oh, also - the topsheet where the bindings bolt on cracked, and actually started lifting up there too, which is very fucking dangerous. I never directly hit any particular thing to cause any of this damage, it actually all happened over time throughout the season. Don't get me wrong, i hit rocks, logs under the snow, etc plenty of times(as I do with all of my boards, i ride the shit out of them until they break), but none of my other boards have failed in this fashon, never until I owned this board have I thought "wow they should really make these topsheets tougher".
> 
> I bought that board last year when they were selling them for 75% off, and got it for 140 bucks or so. I still consider it a good deal, but make no mistakes - it's the biggest piece of shit board I've had yet(Material wise, It actually rode great and was well worth what I paid for it.) I've owned many snowboards, i'm not some noob blowing shit out my ass. I always blamed it on the sierra remaking of this board, but seeing his topsheet cracked in the same spot, and with his story sounding similar to mine(no major impact causing it), I believe the guy. I'll get some pics for this thread even, give me some time.
> 
> So maybe calling it a complete piece of shit is an overreaction, because its not entirely true. I got almost a whole season out of it(probably got 70 days on it, which is easily more than I expected for that cheap board), and it rode well the whole time. And I really don't expect more than a season out of a board before I retire it, so that's not the issue either. It's just the way it failed is obviously due to poor materials used on the topsheet.


Oh good, instructor. I've known instructors that could barely slide a box with mtn skills to match, don't sling the word instructor at us, its worthless. Maybe you shouldn't have bought a Sierra shit tard snow snurfer. They were not made to Burton's QC specs. Ive seen some with full on snaps in the tips where there was supposed to be carbon, no carbon. Blame Sierra, not Burton. They were out to analy rape the whole snowboard industry anyhow, so nice job supporting them jackstack. They weren't built well and used Custom molds from like 2007.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Seriously so they thought China would do a better job with quality assurance that Canada or Austria?!?!?!?!?
> 
> what a crock of shit Burton how about you check your cheap materiel sourcing before blaming regional employees?


China has better QC than Austria and for sure Canada. Sorry.


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

Nivek said:


> China has better QC than Austria and for sure Canada. Sorry.


Haha i love china, they get that fads only last 2 weeks so they make their products shitty for cheap. Its the perfect system.. But boards? idk man, i wouldn't trust a bunch of my 13 year old brothers friends making my board lol


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

KSKENE said:


> Haha i love china, they get that fads only last 2 weeks so they make their products shitty for cheap. Its the perfect system.. But boards? idk man, i wouldn't trust a bunch of my 13 year old brothers friends making my board lol


When are you all going to get it through your skulls that they don't employ children? Would you rather have a burnout wannabe pro making working at your favorite brands factory just so he gets decks and passes? Nope. I'd rather have a professional factory worker put my board together, or do it myself. Austria makes some good products don't get me wrong, so does the US (though the only major US factory that I really support is Signal, cause they don't charge a premium for the made in the US of A stamp). 

But run warranty at shop for a while, if you look at the number of non-chinas bought then warrantied vs chinas bought then warrantied, the percentage will be in favor of China.

Now, all that said, if you're riding your snowboard the right way, this all doesn't matter as you should be killing most decks in like 2 seasons.


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

Nivek said:


> if you're riding your snowboard the right way, this all doesn't matter as you should be killing most decks in like 2 seasons.


true statement, fuck the political part.. now back to the thread.. board will be covered and I'm getting a skate banana.. anyone wanna trade a flow merc and burton freestyles for any decent bindings?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

KSKENE said:


> true statement, fuck the political part.. now back to the thread.. board will be covered and I'm getting a skate banana.. anyone wanna trade a flow merc and burton freestyles for any decent bindings?


Hey I bet you come back in a couple months with another warranty thread... SB is overpriced crap.


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Hey I bet you come back in a couple months with another warranty thread... SB is overpriced crap.


park pickle? haven't seen many boards, just the ones at my local shop where i get deals. i can get the SB or the park pickle for just under 400


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Nivek said:


> China has better QC than Austria and for sure Canada. Sorry.


Between this, our worthless politicians and the Nike air jordan mob shopping story Americas is truly fuked.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Between this, our worthless politicians and the Nike air jordan mob shopping story Americas is truly fuked.


Our standard of living is too high, blame that.

but yeah, we're all terrible humans here, oh well.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Our standard of living is too high, blame that.
> 
> but yeah, we're all terrible humans here, oh well.


Its not that but when I go out in public I look around and say to myself "are you people for f'ing real?!?!?" , people are more concerned with what kind of clothes their wearing and the rims on car they drive than their future or how they take care of their health or feed and educate their kids.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Oh good, instructor. I've known instructors that could barely slide a box with mtn skills to match, don't sling the word instructor at us, its worthless. Maybe you shouldn't have bought a Sierra shit tard snow snurfer. They were not made to Burton's QC specs. Ive seen some with full on snaps in the tips where there was supposed to be carbon, no carbon. Blame Sierra, not Burton. They were out to analy rape the whole snowboard industry anyhow, so nice job supporting them jackstack. They weren't built well and used Custom molds from like 2007.


Rofl. I mentioned I was an instructor not to point out my skills ( of which have NOTHING to do with what we are talking about, snowboard quality in question), it was to point out the fact that my topsheets get more edge abuse than most peoples boards do due to being on the bunnyhill all day at times with people who are typically on rentals are completely careless.

Now, the fact is the board cost me 140 bucks, lasted a while, and rode pretty well. I don't regret buying it, my point here is the way my "piece of shit sierra board" broke was in the exact SAME fashon of which this "high quality" $500 burton board broke.

You guys sure like to defend the almighty Burton company. Most people realize their shit is not worth the premium they charge, those who are on burtons nuts all the time are usually the biggest noobs on the hill.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^fair enough, I'm just tired of hearin the china is shit dribble.

I do know that of instructors, a kid i traded some pants for a deck was one and he shreds. I just run into more instructors that are elitists assess than ones that can actually ride and give a damn about the industry and not just their paychecks free passes.

OP: Mervin overall is just overpriced in their park decks section. For less you can get much better boards with full wrapped edges. If youre looking for a killer do all park stick look at the Signal Park Flat or Omni, Salomon Drift Rocker, Bataleon Whatever, Nitro Rook, Arbor Blacklist/Westmark, or the Nitro Pro Series One offs.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

KSKENE said:


> Heres the photos, boards being sent in tomorrow and one of the guys at burton said it should be taken care of!


yep, that will be covered for sure and through the core, no impact damage at all. New board on the way, eh! They might be out of certain sizes, so look at other things in the same price range.


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

I tried to be a instructor... but failed the drug test


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> I get what you are saying about SOME instructors, but in all honesty this is a resort management problem. Where I work, people like this generally don`t get the rehire letter the next fall if they make it that long. There are a lot of very dedicated instructors out there who do it because the love the sport and love helping people get into it. A good or even great instructor does not have to be a hot shot rider who kills it on the mountain either. 90% of our job is about communication and empathy for the client. I can honestly say that if you saw the people I work with everyday both on the ski and snowboard side, you would temper this attitude against instructors.
> 
> Sorry if I came out at you stronger than was called for, but the comment really bothered me when I and others who do this job take pride in doing it to the best of our ability. I meant what I said too about how much I and others do appreciate your knowledge and experience when it comes to equipment and helping others. Just asking for your help in being more positive.:thumbsup:


I agree with you here. Honestly I'm a rider first and foremost, an instructor second. I started teaching almost solely to improve my own skills, of which I have over the years of being an instructor. Honestly when I started teaching I had a few bad habits of my own, becoming certified and riding with other good riders(not just other instructors) has helped me advance in the last few years more than I thought possible. I do love teaching and getting people into the sport, I really just love being on the mountain as much as possible. Don't hate us all because your local mountain has some cocky asshole instructors.

As for the drug test, i don't think I know anyone that would still have a job teaching if they did that here.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

/Derail
I was shredding on MC in Jersey this monday, and saw 2 guys in "Instructor" jackets sneak off the side of the mountain... It didnt like a cig that they were lighting up!


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

just put the blindfold back on.


----------

